# Privacy Commissioner finds evidence of systemic abuse at Veterans Affairs



## old medic (29 Sep 2010)

Privacy Commissioner finds evidence of systemic abuse at Veterans Affairs 
Murray Brewster
Ottawa— The Canadian Press 



> Canada’s Privacy Commissioner says she’s uncovered evidence of possible widespread privacy abuse at Veterans Affairs and decided on her own to launch a full-fledged audit into how the personal information of injured soldiers is handled.
> 
> A statement by Jennifer Stoddart’s office, released to The Canadian Press, contradicts Veterans Affairs Minister Jean-Pierre Blackburn who earlier in the day told a news conference that he asked for a wide-ranging probe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wookilar (29 Sep 2010)

For those concerned about their own files:

Access To Information: TBC/CTC 350-58 located here: www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/atip-aiprp/forms/list_e.asp 

Fill it out and send to:

Veterans Affairs Canada 
Access to Information and Privacy Coordinator 
P.O. Box 7700 
Charlottetown , Prince Edward Island C1A 8M9 
Tel.: (902) 566-7060 
Fax: (902) 368-0496 

They will accept faxes.


----------

